
Show HN: New Course on Clojurecademy – Code Katas - ertucetin
https://clojurecademy.com/courses/17592186068882/learn/overview#
======
kavbojka
How much experience counts as "some experience"? I've taken a few intro
courses but I've never written anything more than a few lines. Is that enough?

